#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-05
<wrst> chris4585: its not bad unity is still bugy some crashes in the tray etc but nothing major
<chris4585> yes I've seen a bunch of articles, seems good, but dash in my opinion still needs a VERY big overhaul
<chris4585> besides that I think its alright
<wrst> the software center looks top rate now
<wrst> and the dash is much better
<wrst> i suspect by the LTS it will be very good
<wrst> I still am partial to gnome shell but could use unity now
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> I just hope software center is faster
<chris4585> and less buggy
<wrst> seems ok, but haven't used it much
<chris4585> I heard it is more snappy now, but we'll see
<wrst> unity still lacking in dual montiors it just absolutely sucks because I don't want the top bar on my second monitor
<wrst> nivik: howdy!
<nivik> how's it goin
<wrst> going good nivik, how are you?
<nivik> can't complain
<wrst> sure you could we all can :) just no one listens when i do :D
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: you mean the keys, RSA DSA & ECDSA or the cipher, AES TWOFISH & so on
<cyberanger> wrst: what looks cool, openbts?
<cyberanger> Unit193: I'm still wondering what your question is
<wrst> yes cyberanger
<wrst> and how are you doing?
<cyberanger> wrst: not bad, just deciding which project I should save up for next
 * cyberanger drools a little when he looks at this HUGE list
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<wrst> cyberanger: I'm trying 11.10 beta out, they have really improved unity
 * cyberanger looks at his HUGE list for "try unity again", doesn't see it
 * cyberanger checks again, to be sure, still not seeing it
 * cyberanger looks for "try lubuntu again", sees it on line 200
<wrst> cyberanger: it is much improved but still got a way to go
<cyberanger> wrst: wanna know the sad thing, that bit above was serious, line 200 of my projects & todo list literally says try lubuntu again
<cyberanger> it's literally 250 lines (or thereabouts) long
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> gnome shell is working nicely now in ubuntu so I might use it a little bit more now
<Juzzy> ya gnome has improved
<cyberanger> Juzzy: I take it you've looked into OpenBTS a good bit
<Juzzy> semi
<Juzzy> there was a huge hacker project
<Juzzy> using an airplane
<Juzzy> I'll go google for it in a few
<Juzzy> airprobe is one of the related projects
<cyberanger> not aware of anything with an airplane, knew of airprobe (and some similar bits with the ccc there in germany)
<Juzzy> http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2011/07/28/flying-drone-can-crack-wifi-networks-snoop-on-cell-phones/
<Juzzy> i wonder how / if you could take like... a lake in bef
<Juzzy> with a few hundred homes on it
<Juzzy> and REALLY Crappy cell service.
<Juzzy> pull in a land line, a t1 or such, openbts, and make a small phone network for bfe locations
<Juzzy> prolly problem will be the t1 out there
<Juzzy> anyways, I'm out, been a loooong day
<cyberanger> Juzzy: perhaps a satellite (and I'm talking high end, not hughesnet)
<cyberanger> not sure what bef or bfe stands for
<cyberanger> heh, understand long days, chat later
<Juzzy> bfe...
<Juzzy> buttfuck ejypt
<Juzzy> aka- middle of nowhere
<Juzzy> we went camping today
<Juzzy> the monsoon moved in on us
<Juzzy> we got stuck in the mud before we could escape
<Juzzy> so 9:00pm the guy who pulled us about half a mile to get where we could finially get traction
<Juzzy> he lived about 10 mins down a few backroads
<Juzzy> and he drove in the rain, no windshield or top on his jeep, no headlights, using 2 flashlights to see, pulled me and my kid in our van with a tailer, fun times
<cyberanger> wow, that's a bit outside what I would think of as just a long day
 * cyberanger had actually thought of that, but didn't know how the FAA has licenses UAV's in civilian hands yet
<cyberanger> I was thinking more warflying than cracking and GSM MITM attacks and so on
<Unit193> cyberanger: Na, it just had something to do with current hardware and the like
<Unit193> (Family so in and out at best)
<cyberanger> Unit193: current hardware for OpenBTS?
<Unit193> Current phone hardware. I wasn't fully alive when I first skimmed it, so I'll look later
<Unit193> Well, software really
<cyberanger> OpenBTS is the base station, any GSM phone (AT&T & T-Mobile, here in the us) can connect to it
<cyberanger> uses some unique hardware in the computers (well, no more unique than a gps I suppose, how many computers have gps built in)
<cyberanger> but nearly everything is a apt-get or tarball away
<wrst> howdy orangeninja, average_guy
<average_guy> How's is goin wrst?
<average_guy> rainin on ya?
<wrst> all day average_guy but going well :)
<average_guy> Hope you enjoyed the holiday.  Been a lazy day here.  Me n tha fam all pretty much just layin around.
<wrst> that's a good thing average_guy been doing a few things around the house but that's all for me too
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-06
<orangeninja> Hey wrst what's going on?
<wrst> not much orangeninja how are you?
<orangeninja> fine
<orangeninja> just been getting somethings done around the house this weekend.
<wrst> same here orangeninja, and sadly the long weekend is nearly over
<orangeninja> I know:(
<wrst> i am spending the rest of my night watching some baseball and locking my server down a little
<wrst> chris4585: my arch install of gnome shell just got a power off thing in the menu, heard anything about that? or I'm wondering if I installed an extension by mistake?
<wrst> and I did Alternate Status Menu Extension
<orangeninja> wrst: I have been checking out some VPN services tonight. Trying to decide if I am going to get one.
<wrst> cool orangeninja
<orangeninja> If I have a VPN, I dont need a BNC for IRC right?
<wrst> orangeninja: over my head there :)
 * wrst isn't much on networking
<orangeninja> ha, me neither
<wrst> orangeninja: you just wanting an always on irc ?
<orangeninja> yes, I eventually want to have it running all the time and use Screen/droid to access whenever. BUt I also would not mind to hide my hostname on IRC networks I don't have cloak with,
<wrst> ahh a vps would be really great for that
<wrst> maybe an amazon ec2 or something
<orangeninja> ill search those then.
<wrst> cyberanger: has done some looking about that he would be the guy to talk to on all that fine stuff
 * wrst is liking unity more and more in 11.10 beta
<orangeninja> made it a little better?
<wrst> a LOT better orangeninja I can even use this
<orangeninja> cool
<wrst> and I can run gnome shell and not some hackish halfworking ppa
 * cyberanger is here, dealing with flooding today
<chris4585> wrst, let me look
<chris4585> wrst, I think one of my repos is messing up
<Unit193> cyberanger: Eh, that can't be fun... There was a bathroom toilet flood at the visit with family :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: http://www.newschannel9.com/news/cleveland-1004525-army-salvation.html
<cyberanger> I think my photo is in there
<cyberanger> idk, busy day
<Unit193> Since there only seems to be one picture, it wouldn't be hard to findout if one knows you :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: more than one article, hadn't gone through it yet
<wrst> welcome aboard average_guy, cosmicpizza
<average_guy> good morning
<wrst> morning average_guy how's the week getting started for you?
<average_guy> I can't complain wrst
<wrst> me either average_guy
<average_guy> I tried xubuntu 11.10 last night
<average_guy> it didn't work though :(
<wrst> average_guy: i've never been a real xfce fan  or atleast in xubuntu it never seemed all that much lighter to me but I never really got into it either
<average_guy> oh, I love Xfce.  I don't really think it's all that much faster but it does have less of the stuff I don't need
<average_guy> I like "full-featured", but I don't really care if my windows wobble and stuff like that
<wrst> average_guy: I like the whole bloated thing :)
<average_guy> yeah I heard ya singin praises to unity
<wrst> well average_guy praises, may be a little too much but its better than it was
<wrst> but it was absolute total steaming pile of poo
<average_guy> I have a pretty old machine wrst.  I have to run GNOME Ubuntu in "classic" mode
<wrst> yeah gotcha have you tried lubuntu ?
<Xpistos> Morning all
<average_guy> yeah, I have.  That's a little TOO light for me.
<wrst> ahh gotcha average_guy :)
<Xpistos> Anybody use or has used Arch?
<wrst> Xpistos: I'm your guy
<wrst> and chris4585 is your guy
<wrst> and read the documentation!!!!
<wrst> :D
<Xpistos> well, i have an old tecra 8100 and I an going to give it a shot
<Xpistos> looking at the beginners guide now
<Xpistos> basically all i need it to do right now is boot, gui and let me read some .cbr files this week end
<wrst> Xpistos: its a good distro its as little or as much as you want, but there is absolutely no hand holding in anything with it
<Xpistos> Well, I am buring the iso now
<Xpistos> lol
<wrst> i highly suggest the net install if you can
<Xpistos> I can
<wrst> gets you up to date right from the start
<Xpistos> I can't
<wrst> and the new installer actually does do *some* hand holding
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> "...there is absolutely no hand holding..."
<wrst> the new installer is similar to installing debian, but the partitioning can be a pain in the rear
<Xpistos> as I have learned
<wrst> ha ha Xpistos yeah they did make the isntaller easier, but the partitioning still stinks
<Xpistos> I am trying to install this with 64 of ram and 12 gb hard drive
<Xpistos> let'
<Xpistos> let's see what it can do
<wrst> it will do fine :) now I'm not for sure about the gui part
<Xpistos> well I need some type of interface so I can read the .cbr files
<Xpistos> since they are comic book rars
<Xpistos> burnt
<Xpistos> now into the computer
<wrst> Xpistos: I would suggest a very base install don't select any of the options to install anything short of the base system so its just you and a root prompt on start up
<Xpistos> nothing gets selected
<Xpistos> I have to select anything so I am not sure about what constitutes a "base" install
<wrst> just enable base and base-devel that's all you need and of course setup your root password
<Xpistos> ok, I see it now
<wrst> i usually have it to download, ssh and what not but on 64MB of RAM I would start with nothing and work my way up
<Xpistos> should I use grub or syslinux?
<wrst> grub
<Xpistos> and select base-devel but don't install anything extra right
<Xpistos> base & base-devel
<wrst> it use grub legacy still
<Xpistos> and I am using ext3
<Xpistos> or ext4
<wrst> yep that's what you need the base-devel well have to be activated sometime so just easier to do it
<wrst> whatever your fancy is, I always use ext4
<wrst> but I'm not on such hardware as yours
<Xpistos> here we go
<wrst> Xpistos: whatever you want to install just google, arch linux xorg or arch linux lxde etc etc
<wrst> and when/if you set up xorg I'm sure you will want to go with the vesa drivers
<Xpistos> on this box yes
<wrst> yeah, of course you can download the nividia, ati drivers and the opensource nividia, ati, and intel drivers but on this machine vesa well be what you want
<Xpistos> ok
<Xpistos> here is the part that I have problems with
<Xpistos> Configuration
<wrst> only thing you *have* to configure is the root password, everything else will work
<wrst> you will have to get familiar with /etc/rc.conf to start various daemons, etc
<Xpistos> is there a filesystem that is better for smaller amounts of ram
<Xpistos> reiserfs
<Xpistos> ext
<Xpistos> btrfs?
<wrst> I don't know Xpistos, ext has been there and done that I just usually stay with the tried and true
<Xpistos> okay it is installing on the real box now not the vm
<wrst> as long as the CLI doesn't bother you, you should be good to go
<Xpistos> I am good on the vm
<Xpistos> I got the hostname changed
<Xpistos> got my user account added
<Xpistos> but I don't have root access with my user
<Xpistos> have to look that up
<wrst> Xpistos: not following you on don't have root access with your user?
<Xpistos> I have the root user
<Xpistos> but I added "x"
<Xpistos> and I need to give x admin priv
<Xpistos> I got my eth0 configured and pining google
<wrst> you want to log into x as root?
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> should I add any additional repos?
<Xpistos> unofficial?
<Xpistos> no right?
<wrst> no don't add them until you need them
<wrst> keep everything as lean as possible
<wrst> depending on what you want to do you may need the AUR
<wrst> but whatever you do DO NOT enable testing :)
<wrst> that is if you want a stable system :)
<Xpistos> I tried to do pacman -Syy but it said there are no servers configured
<wrst> Xpistos: go to /etc/pacman.d/ and edit mirrorlist be sure that you have a server uncommented
<wrst> probably use the one you installed with
<wrst> also ping someplace to make sure you are online
<Xpistos> well that is wierd
<Xpistos> I was online
<Xpistos> okay I am
<Xpistos> there is nothing in /etc/pacman.d
<wrst> ok edit /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist and make sure you have a mirror uncommented, I'm assuming you chose nano as your editor of choice?
<Xpistos> yep
<wrst> Xpistos: that would be a problem :)
<wrst> hang on
<Xpistos> /etc/pacman.conf has the repos listed in it
<wrst> yes but not the mirrors
<wrst> it should redirect to /etc/pacman.d/mirrorlist
<wrst> let me get you one fixed up hang on
<wrst> Xpistos: wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2959906/mirrorlist
<wrst> and copy to /etc/pacman.d/
<Xpistos> okay wait. mirror list is in there
<wrst> of course you will need to be root
<Xpistos> sorry
<wrst> ok check and make sure that you have a mirror uncommented
<Xpistos> I misunderstood
<Xpistos> let me check
<Xpistos> do I need more than one
<wrst> nope
<wrst> but...
<wrst> if you uncomment one of the first two i think you will always have a good one
<wrst> no danger in having more than one, pacman goes down the list, if it doesn't hit one it moves to the next uncommented many suggest havign 5
<wrst> only issue is that if a mirror is slow catching up
<wrst> but pacman generallly hadles all of that
<Xpistos> ok synchronizing on the laptop now
<Xpistos> may take a while
<Xpistos> WOW, this is really nice
<wrst> yeah it really is Xpistos
<wrst> or I really like it anyway
<Xpistos> I thought there was a lot more stuff to worry about  like every single package
<wrst> nooo pacman is very simialr to apt-get it does all the work of dependencies for you
<wrst> we aren't talking gentoo difficulty ;)
<Xpistos> I am installing xorg now
<Xpistos> and then if that goes I will install comix and I should be good to g
<Xpistos> o
<wrst> yep just be sure you install the xorg-utils and all those packages in the wiki it makes everything go a lot smoother, I'm bad to just install one thing then forget to look at the wiki for the rest :)
<Xpistos> wrst: well i will tell you what, setting up x-org is not fun.
<wrst> Xpistos: shouldn't be much setup to it unless you have an odd card ?
<Xpistos> old card
<Xpistos> xdpyinfo: unable to open display ""
<wrst> did you install the mesa driver?
<Xpistos> xf86-video-savage
<wrst> vesa
<wrst> try the vesa driver, pacman -Rd xf86-video-savage and install xf86-video-vesa you stand a better chance of it working
<Xpistos> do i have to do anything after installing the driver?
<wrst> i would reboot
<Xpistos> ok
<wrst> well yeah you need to reboot actually
<Xpistos> interesting after the reboot I got a graphical terminal - lol
<wrst> can you start x now?
<Xpistos> on the laptop I got it using the savage driver
<Xpistos> rebooting the vm now
<Xpistos> yep
<Xpistos> I got a clock and two terminal windows
<wrst> oh wait you are on a vm?
<wrst> thought this was on the laptop?
<Xpistos> LOL - BOTH
<Xpistos> lol
<wrst> you running virtualbox?
<Xpistos> The vm yes
<Xpistos> any way. I have similar results on both
<wrst> Xpistos: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Linux_VirtualBox_Guest
<Xpistos> Holy crap it works
<Xpistos> I am looking at comix (the app) in the gui right now
<Xpistos> lol
<wrst> there you go
<Xpistos> I don't actually have a comic to try but I am going to install comix on the laptop and see what I got
<wrst> are you going to run a desktop on it?
<Xpistos> ok while the laptop does that, i am going to try and install icewm on the vm
<Xpistos> I would like to but let's see what happens
<wrst> what I like about arch is that it gives you totally vanilla packages on everything
<Xpistos> holy crap I can read my books on the lapto
<Xpistos> now if I can just figure out how to get icewm working I am golden
<Xpistos> wllI couldn't get icewm working. It should be working but it isn't so I am going to to try xfce4
<wrst> i have had good luck with openbox
<Xpistos> wrst: well i got xfce working but I can't get it to run from .xinitrc
<Xpistos> i have to "startxfce4" instead
<wrst> Xpistos: you have xdm installed?
<Xpistos> no
<Xpistos> I don't want it cause I want to start the gui when I want t
<wrst> ahh gotcha was going to suggest you add xdm to the daemons in rc.conf
<wrst> never done what you are wanting there Xpistos
<Xpistos> it is fine startxfce4 does that trick
<Xpistos> maybe I will install a video player on it too and see how that works
<Xpistos> what is a media player that is not resource intensive? VLC?
<Xpistos> Dragon?
<wrst> Xpistos: cyberanger is your man on that
<wrst> but be warned he will have you watching videos using ASCII art on the terminal ;)
<Xpistos> mplayer looked lightweight
<Xpistos> I already saw the star wars one. lol
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> i'm thinking mplayer would be as light weight as you will probably find but I don't deal with super light weight
<cyberanger> vlc -I ncurses
<cyberanger> (and it does launch an xwindow)
<wrst> Xpistos: ^^^
<wrst> cyberanger:  you are the man ;)
<Xpistos> but you have to tell it to open a specific file yes?
<Xpistos> vlc -l ncurses video.avi
<Xpistos> bing
<Xpistos> now I just need my sound to work
<Xpistos> of course I didn't install a sound driver
<Xpistos> and would mplayer work iwth ncurses?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: with vlc, on the line like that, or in the interface (and it's vlc -I ncurses)
<cyberanger> mplayer might, idk
<Xpistos> still trying to get the sound card to work
<wrst> older machines can be a pain Xpistos
 * cyberanger hands out sme asprine
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-07
<orangeni1ja> hello
<Unit193> Howdy orangeni1ja!
<orangeninja> Hey Unit193
<Unit193> All irccloud.com users were just K-Lined
<Xpistos> what up peeps!
<Xpistos> Capo
<wrst> howdy Xpistos
<Xpistos> ok, I am going to break the stigma
<wrst> ha ha ha
<wrst> but /etc/rc.conf is what you are hunting for
<Xpistos> do they use ipv6 by default?
<Xpistos> I am trying to get my ssh installed and it can't find the web
<Xpistos> ping google.com  --> unknown host google.com
<Xpistos> or do i have to start dhcpd or something
<Xpistos> yeah that was it
<wrst> Xpistos: have you installed ssh and have you started the sshd daemon?
<wrst> cyberanger: byobu is awesome
<Xpistos> installing it now
<Xpistos> byobu?
<wrst> Xpistos: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH
<wrst> its like screen on steroids
<wrst> and add sshd to your daemons you should be good to go
<wrst> after restarting
<wrst> or just start the daemon manually
<wrst> rc.d start sshd from a root prompt
<Xpistos> done!
<Xpistos> how do I add to the daemon . in rc.conf?
<wrst> just edit it and add sshd to the daemons list, see the wiki
<Xpistos> check
<wrst> Xpistos:  the answer to everything in arch is read the documentation ;)
<Xpistos> I know right
<Xpistos> except my sound card issue
<Xpistos> lol
<wrst> best documentation of any linux I've used, I wish ubuntu had that documentation
<wrst> what type of card Xpistos?
<Xpistos> onsec
<Xpistos> Yamaha DS-1S (YMF744)
<Xpistos> I can't get sound and I have the master and the PCM unmuted
<wrst> running alsa ?
<Xpistos> I think so. I am checking it in the alsamixer
<wrst> did you look at this? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture
<wrst> mainly did you add yourself to the sound group?
<wrst> but godo to follow the entire wiki
<wrst> *good
<Xpistos> man this back and forth crap is for the birds
<Xpistos> when will these people learn, i have more important things to do than fix their email
<wrst> ha ha Xpistos
<cyberanger> wrst: glad you like it
<wrst> yeah cyberanger didn't realize I can have it attatched on one machine then go to the other and attatch but it doesn't unattatch from the first machine that's nice
<cyberanger> Xpistos: adding yourself to the audio group & checking that your soundcard is getting the audio (not an onboard sound chip)
<wrst> yeah cyberanger I think the adding to the group is the biggest thing because with out that I think you have no hope of sound?
<wrst> or you could just install pulse audio and have no hope of sound :)
<Xpistos> how do I check what groups I am in?
<Xpistos> I am pretty sure I am added to both
<Xpistos> and the audio according to alsamixer is the sound card
<wrst> Xpistos: groups username
<Xpistos> audio users
<Xpistos> I have master and PCM unmuted
<wrst> you using alsa mixer?
<wrst> err alsamixer
<Xpistos> that is what I am looking at now
<cyberanger> wrst: well, it's more of controlling sound, you'd have no permissions (and Xpistos opened alsamixer to unmute stuff, permissions would have been an issue there)
<Xpistos> http://alt3redegos.com/SS.png
<Xpistos> that is what I am looking at
<Xpistos> my user has sudo rights
<wrst> ok Xpistos here are some issues I have had, the master going to the wrong output so try turning everything all the way up, and also if that doesn't work us f6 and see if something is funky on picking up the sound card
<wrst> I've had weird things with sound and old machines
<wrst> on my arch laptop i'm using pulse since gnome requires it and realy didn't have to do any setup at all, but in the gnome2 days it was a little more difficult :)
 * wrst wonders about Xpistos working on his sound via winders :)
<Xpistos> ?
<wrst> thought that looked like a windows screnshot?
<Xpistos> IT WAS
<wrst> ahh yes that was putty
<Xpistos> stupid thingy
<wrst> how do you know if your sound is working i guess is what I'm wondering? :)
<Xpistos> i don't know it is working the system beeps are working at least
<wrst> then what are you working on? :)
<Xpistos> well it may be a lost cause cause i rean a speaker test and didn't hear anything
<wrst> but you have the machine in ear shot I'm assuming? :)
<Xpistos> I am trying to hear sound when watching an avi or on the internet
<Xpistos> LOL no
<Xpistos> that would be almost as bad as I can't get on the internet and after 30 min of TS telling you I don't have any lectricity
<Xpistos> Yes it is in arms reach
<Xpistos> lol
<wrst> oh ok :)
<Xpistos> Am I that bad?
<wrst> well just making sure ;)
<wrst> if the system beeps from within arch I think alsa is atleast telling it to do that... I think
<Xpistos> etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf no such file
<wrst> hmm
<Xpistos> on a side note how do I add dhcpcd to the daemon. just that way "dhcpcd" or dhcp
<Xpistos> should I try to run alsaconf?
<wrst> well if plugged in you shouldn't have to there is a networking segment of rc.conf that should have dhcp by default I think
<Xpistos> I ran alsaconf and when it was done, i ran a sound test and got this as part orf the output: Write error: -32,Broken pipe
<wrst> well right there is your problem you cant get no sound if your sound pipe is all busted
<Xpistos> should I have etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf
<Xpistos> hmm... my modprobe.conf look like cause my is commented out and only references v2.6? and uname -r says 3.0-Arch
<wrst> let me look at what I have Xpistos
<Xpistos> ok
<Xpistos> I am sure there needs to be something in there
<wrst> that's what I have also Xpistos
<wrst> but I'm running pusle since I have gnome
<Xpistos> and your sound card is working?
<wrst> yes
<Xpistos> oh wait you aren't at your box right
<wrst> no its at home but sound and everything works perfectly.. I hate to suggest it but might be worth trying pulse ?
<wrst> it might configure things somehow that might work
<wrst> Xpistos: /etc/asound.conf
<Xpistos> no such file or directory
<wrst> hmm
<wrst> I'm thinking that one has to be there
<Xpistos> there is a file called pulse
<Xpistos> or a folder called pulse and a file called client.conf
<wrst> where is that at Xpistos?
<Xpistos> /etc/pulse/client.conf
<wrst> what desktop are you running?
<Xpistos> xfce
<Xpistos> everything in the .conf is commented out
<Xpistos> I was going to try and install OSS and see if tat worked
<wrst> have you seen this? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce#Sound
<Xpistos> wrst: oss worked
<wrst> awesome Xpistos!
<wrst> those old cards are a pain in the rear sometimes
<Xpistos> oh and get this. I am trying to figure out a problem on my wordpress site and one guy named nklutter tells me its not wordpres it is css. go ask them. I beg for two hours in css and then someone says pay, and guess who is the first to answer them? nklutter
<Xpistos> i wanted to punch him
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> nice :)
<Xpistos> LOL appearantly shutting down with oss enabled cuases my system to crash.
<wrst> well that isn't nice :)
<Xpistos> it is good. I am looking at a avi of alex grim installing ubutnu 6.10
<Xpistos> sound is good, video is clean
<Xpistos> I am happy
<Xpistos> still pissed with my css issue, but other than that I am good
<wrst> and thats on something with 64MB of RAM right Xpistos?
<Xpistos> yep
<Xpistos> it may be worth the $30 to upgrade the ram to 256
<Xpistos> lol
<wrst> that's amazing that you have video and audio and a modern os working on that
<wrst> and this is in no way to slur ubuntu but probably easier to do it with arch than to do it with ubuntu
 * cyberanger thinks that's in every way to insult ubuntu
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<wrst> cyberanger: not really ubuntu isn't for that purpose so much I know you can strip it down to be
<cyberanger> so it's calling ubuntu fat
<cyberanger> bloated
<wrst> no calling ubuntu for a different user base, ubuntu is for my mom, or for me, or for someone that wants a nice no fuss desktop to run on fairly modern equipment
<wrst> where arch is very customizable to run video on a machine with 64mb of ram :)
<wrst> and btw cyberanger unity in 11.10 is going to be decent at least and I may even say good
<wrst> they have made huge progress
 * cyberanger still doesn't believe that
<Unit193> ^^
<wrst> cyberanger:  really its much improved, it will probably never be for you but its much improved
* wrst changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Next Meeting: Thursday October 6 at 7:30PM CDT/8:30 PM EDT | Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/157/detail/
<orangeninja> Hey people
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<wrst> howdy howdy
<Unit193> Now what do I say? You took mine...
<cyberanger> hey pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> howja Unit193
<Unit193> Gutuen tag cyberanger!
<Unit193> привет WRST г
<cyberanger> Danke Unit193 (and the russian is off)
<Unit193> I suppose I should have gone for abend :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-08
<pace_t_zulu> yo
<pace_t_zulu> yo
<Unit193> Having fun with your yoyo?
<linuxman410> anyone one here
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<Unit193> Well, they are all here, just maybe afk
<linuxman410> Unit193 i guess you are here
<Unit193> linuxman410: Naaa, I just respond only when I'm gone :P
<linuxman410> Unit193 yeah rite
<linuxman410> Unit193 i stopped using lubuntu found a major flaw
<Unit193> Well, what you think it was?
<linuxman410> Unit193 i installed it on my netbook and went back a month later and it will not let me login and i wrote down my username and password so i know it is right
<linuxman410> Unit193 that has happen 3 times on 3 different machines
<Unit193> Ummm... You must be doing something wrong then... I've installed it many times with no issues and I've never heard of it before
<orangeninja> heeeeeey!
<Unit193> Howdy orangeninja!
<orangeninja> any of you guys familiar with Strong VPN or Hide My Ass Pro VPN?
<orangeninja> Unit193: !!!!!
<Unit193> orangeninja: What' ya looking to do?
<orangeninja> Ahhh,  really just have a VPN for public wifi spots and to hide hostname in other IRCs I happen to go to here and there.
<orangeninja> I am a noob, but I figured pay for BNC might as well pay for VPN.
<Unit193> Cloak and SSH for stuff...
<orangeninja> tried a couple of free BNC and got rejected.
<orangeninja> yep
<Unit193> I think you confused VPN for VPS?
<orangeninja> maybe.... I just figured if I coonect to IRC network through vpn it will hide real hostyname
<orangeninja> and I could use VPN for WiFi spots and crap too.
<Unit193> Ah, then you are correct
<orangeninja> hell I don't know. It could be a big waste of money too. VPNs range from $55 - $90 a year
<linuxman410> orangeninja i use puppylinux live cd at public hotspots
<orangeninja> yes good idea. I could take a bootable CD or USB for that type of thing
<Unit193> SSH tunneling is a good idea...
<orangeninja> yeah. I connected SSH from my laptop to this desktop running irssi but could not remeber how to pull up this terminal.
<orangeninja> Probably need to /exit and reconnect in screen or byobu
<orangeninja> ^^ local
<wrst> linuxman410: !!!
<wrst> where you been?
<linuxman410> wrst around why
<wrst> just hadn't seen you in a while linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst my job went from partime to full time
<wrst> linuxman410: that's good i would think?
<linuxman410> wrst oh yeah its good just alot more time at work
<wrst> hopefully more money for more projects :)
<linuxman410> wrst i am using puppy linux now there is a whole bunch of different versions of it
<wrst> haven't tried it in a while, i'm running arch still and ubuntu 11.10 beta 1
<linuxman410> wrst i stopped worring about ubuntu my hardware is too ol
<linuxman410> old
<wrst> they have really improved unity linuxman410 and with unity 2d you get the same experience with old hardware
<wrst> more or less the same experience
<linuxman410> wrst i have one machine that runs ubuntu and i use it every now and then
<wrst> its all good its all linux
<linuxman410> wrst i am trading a netbook for a laptop
<wrst> cool linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst i have a old asus eeepc 701sd trading for dell x300 laptop
<wrst> cool!
<linuxman410> wrst with puppy i do not use the harddrive i use live cd and when i reboot everything is gone
<wrst> yeah I've used it a few times you can save the settings if i remember correctly to the HDD?
<linuxman410> wrst yeah but i never do that
<wrst> ahh ok
<linuxman410> wrst puppy is real handy for public hotspots
<wrst> I bet
<linuxman410> wrst that way i do not worry about them stealing information
<wrst> yep
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what's up
<linuxman410> cyberanger nothing much how are you
<cyberanger> not bad, but the flooding has caused some havoc here
<linuxman410> cyberanger lot of damage there
<cyberanger> not too much, but enough to be lending a helping hand to fix
<linuxman410> cyberanger i got a good deal on a asus eee pc 701sd and i am trading it for a laptop
<wrst> ok so unity is pretty good except the "snap" feauture that pale orangish box that blinds you is a little silly
<cyberanger> linuxman410: cool
<linuxman410> cyberanger got it for 32 bucks
<Unit193> Friend at Ubuntu Hour got a quadcore 4G ram desktop for $30USD (Shipping)
<linuxman410> Unit193 what is Ubuntu Hour
<chris4585> so I'm playing with the beta, and I'm just kind of blown away by how Ubuntu's appearance is so nice now compared to even last release
<chris4585> the titlebars appear to be a lot more sharp, and I love that
<wrst> chris4585: i agreee they have done wonderful work
<chris4585> yeah, what I've seen from the reviews don't even do the real thing justice
<chris4585> right now I'm really impressed with just the beta
<chris4585> its even -gasp- working with my nvidia card on my laptop
<wrst> chris4585: I am too I may use Ubuntu more now
<wrst> howdy average_guy
<average_guy> Hi wrst. What's up wit you?
<wrst> just work average_guy, you?
<average_guy> I'm trying out debian/xfce today
<wrst> cool average_guy
<average_guy> seems faster then xubuntu
<wrst> average_guy: yes from my understanding vanilla xfce is quick but the ubuntu patched version is somewhat bloated
<average_guy> yeah, I've heard you talk about it, so I decided to try it out today.  Couldn't get arch to cooperate..
<wrst> average_guy: with arch you must read and follow every word of the documentation :)
<average_guy> oh, i know wrst, I was lurking on you and xpistos yesterday
<wrst> ha ha yeah average_guy but its great if you want a highly customized distro, but Unity in 11.10 I'm way impressed
<pace_t_zulu> morning ubuntu-tennessee
<cyberanger> morning everyone
<wrst> howdy cyberanger, pace_t_zulu
<pace_t_zulu> morning cyberanger and wrst
<wrst> wb pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> long day for anyone else?
<Unit193> Had to help my other sister move bed/dressers/bookcase
<cyberanger> sounds like fun
<Unit193> I'm sure you had more :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: maybe
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-09
<orangeninja> hello
<Unit193> Howja
 * wrst attempts to "fix" vista
<Unit193> Oh, installing Lubuntu? Awesome!
<wrst> no Unit193 they want it fixed...
<Unit193> So... Windows 7 or XP being installed then? ;)
<wrst> no Unit193they want vista fixed :\
<Unit193> So, what's up with it anyway?
<wrst> nothing best I can tell other than norton had expired
<wrst> so Unit193 naturally it has a virus... :\
<Unit193> I do not like Norton. MBAM it yet?
<orangeninja> Avira is nice and not such a resource hog.
<orangeninja> wrst: I too have "fixed" about 4 virus/malware screwed computers since Febuary.
<wrst> i hate norton.. but its late it will live one more day before i mess with it good night all
<Unit193> MBAM is awesome on infected computers though
<Unit193> Avira is also what I'd currently recommend too
<wrst> average_guy: you having fun with your connection?
<wrst> :)
<average_guy> hehe.. yeah. Setting up new system
<average_guy> got arch working last night wrst
<average_guy> I think debian runs faster tho
<wrst> cool average_guy
<wrst> and debian could they are neck in neck and probably depends on what works best with hardware
<average_guy> Installing arch is a good experience though.  I am learning linux still, and installing arch taught me a lot about where configuration details are stored
<average_guy> the arch documentation is superb
<wrst> it is good experience but not for everyone as a user, and the documentation is wonderful
<wrst> if you had ubuntu's ease of use with arch's documentation... well it sure would help out
<cyberanger> wrst: if you had any distro with good documentation, it'd be easier than ubuntu I think
<wrst> cyberanger: yeah but if ubuntu had good documentation it would beat the pants off about anything that sorta irritates me
<wrst> that there seems to be no real effort
<cyberanger> I mean, nobody just sticks to stock (well, unless your using tails, backtrack or so on, from a live disc, but that's a special case)
<cyberanger> well, it's on the meeting list (I'm having to write it well in advance of the meeting, in case I can't make it, but I think I can)
<wrst> cool
<wrst> cyberanger: for the first time I'm kinda excited about an ubuntu release
<wrst> 11.10's unity is going to be decent which is a vast improvement over the major suckdom that was 11.04
<cyberanger> which is funny considering I was excited till the last one
<wrst> well that last one for desktop was awful
<wrst> dreadful
<wrst> worse GUI ever
<wrst> well maybe not the last one
<cyberanger> 11.04
<wrst> but the underlying base was good in 11.04 the gui was just horrible
<cyberanger> yeah, been using the base for openbox & a server or two (but more servers are debian now)
<wrst> yeah i need to try that
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-10
<orangeninja> Hello anybody home?
<cyberanger> no, nobody is home
<cyberanger> some of us are at work, others at the local bar/restraunt, TGIF ;-)
<cyberanger> orangeninja: ^
<orangeninja> lol, I am at home..... boring me.
<orangeninja> When do you get off cyberanger
<cyberanger> when the tab is paid I suppose :-)
 * cyberanger mmm cheezeyburger mm
<orangeninja> Well enjoy that burger buddy! Holla when you get back, if you do.....
<cyberanger> soon enough I will
 * cyberanger yawns
<orangeninja> too early for that
 * cyberanger yawns again in spite
<cyberanger> while one can agree, it's been a 17 hour day already
<orangeninja> cyberanger: I am part of the way there...
<orangeninja> I am ssh into desktop serving irssi with laptop...yay!
<cyberanger> :-)
<orangeninja> I am using byobu for screen right now.
<wrst> howdy cyberanger, orangeninja
<wrst> byobu rocks!
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> been liking byobu for awhile now
<orangeninja> sup wrst
<wrst> yeah nice upgrade of screen
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm still rockin' unity in 11.10
<orangeninja> Well I am learning little by little...
<wrst> yeah orangeninja, we aren't all up to snuff like cyberanger :)
<orangeninja> I cant use F3 to switch windows on remote unless all windows are detached?
<orangeninja> lol I have a Desktop running xubuntu 11.04 and this laptop is 10.04.3.....
<wrst> orangeninja: 10.04.3 i have my mom running that
<orangeninja> maybe this weekend I will redo this laptop to a smaller windows vista part and a new linux distro or newer ubuntu version.
<orangeninja> main machine for games and crap is a windows vista ultimate. might eventually duel boot that too.
<cyberanger> I wish I could figure out how to build my own applet (I'd like one for squid_cache utilization & one that fires up whenever my apt-script runs)
<orangeninja> just have to get motivated enough to clean up and swictch around many gigs of steam games, music and crap.
<orangeninja> but it would be a mean system on linux with Core i7 920 and 6 gigs of ram.
<cyberanger> dang, another hockey game lost :-(
<orangeninja> what hackey game?
<orangeninja> hockey*
<cyberanger> small time team in the Ontario Hockey League, Erie Otters (my hometown is Erie, PA)
<orangeninja> aww I thought you was playing NHL on xbox or something.
<cyberanger> nah, game seems dimmer when you hit pro
<orangeninja> cyberanger: when my VPN drops how do I get out and join back up with out real ip shoing in IRC?
<cyberanger> well, you can have your client auto identify, that'd do it
<cyberanger> that wouldn't help with the vpn, or a network without a cloak, but freenode you have a cloak, that'd do
<orangeninja> ok
<orangeninja> yeah, vpn dropped and of course after restart it timesout.
<orangeninja> I need to learn and make a script to connect to my servers and rooms for irssi
<cyberanger> don't need a script, just better utilization of irssi's own features
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-09-11
<wrst> howdy average_guy
 * cyberanger 's jaw dropps
<wrst> what's up cyberanger?
<average_guy> Hi wrst. How r yu this fine evening?
<cyberanger> wow this must be have a bad connecton day, tons of join/parts today wow
<wrst> doing well average_guy, to answer your question I use totem, vlc and banshee
<wrst> i don't care much for banshee really but I have it
<average_guy> yeah, that's what I usually use. I tryin to trim the fat tho.  Just totem for now
<average_guy> I'm getttin into this Arch install wrst.  Got a dedicated notebook fulla notes
<average_guy> I've got xchat autostarting cyberanger, and I've been working on my system all day.  So I've been in and out a LOT
<average_guy> sry
<cyberanger> average_guy: not that big a deal, just a suprise
<wrst> cyberanger: average_guy needs an always on irc doesn't he?
<average_guy> yes, yes I do
<average_guy> I've heard ppl say that. Gonna look into it now
<cyberanger> (if it were, there were op's here most if not all day, we could have kicked your client out (with a message saying rejoin when you get back, client was getting out of hand though) and that'd have stopped it till you manually told it to join)
<cyberanger> wrst: you mean like a server with ssh, byobu & irssi ;-)
 * cyberanger is fully aware he's starting that old debate of preferences again
<wrst> cyberanger: or weechat, or even quassel :)
<wrst> cyberanger: they are all very good options :P
<wrst> irssi probably the best client of the bunch really
<cyberanger> yep, all are good options, in that exact order :P
<wrst> ha
<average_guy> so... what's the diff?
<average_guy> cyberanger, wrst What is the difference between Irssi and Xchat?
<cyberanger> ncurses vs gtk+
<cyberanger> pretty much
<cyberanger> harder to run xchat on a server, it wants alot of desktop packages
<cyberanger> irssi I run off of my server, which is allways on, just ssh into my server, run screen -UdRR (which for simplicity sake atm, is what keeps irssi running in the background when I'm not ssh'd in, and then brings it back to the foreground when I ssh back in)
<wrst> average_guy: and quassel is a core that runs ona  server and also a gui client that connects to the core
<cyberanger> and to me is an annoyance for that ridgidness
<average_guy> I see
<wrst> ha
<average_guy> reading now.. Thx guys
<average_guy> What is your server serving cyberanger?
<wrst> coffee
<average_guy> I get old hardware for nothing.  A friend up at ORNL passes me thier old stuff when they're dun with it.  I have a couple massive rack servers with RAIDs and no idea what to do with them
<wrst> average_guy: cyberanger can help you find a purpose for them :)
<cyberanger> average_guy: my servers do a bit of everything
<cyberanger> atm it's a developement testing box, other days it's something else
<average_guy> I see cyberanger, penetration testing is all I've ever used mine for..
<average_guy> usually just collect dust
<cyberanger> pentesting works, but kinda done so much of that, I'd have to have a dedicated task now
<orangeninja> sup guys
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-03
<elijah-mbp> Juzzy-: my mom used one of those collapsible jugs to make a batch of cherry wine one time.  it was pretty tasty.  i think it stained the jug up badly, though, and she probably had to toss it.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes
<ttgdz> is there linux project I can see the source?
<ttgdz> I looked up the google code
<ttgdz> any advice?
<wrst> ttgdz: you can see the source for pretty much any Linux project
<ttgdz> uh....
<ttgdz> can you give me some google website?
<Juzzy-> elijah-mbp: ya. I have 2 of those too but they dont fit in the fridge
<binarymutant> back from the internet dead :D
<netritious> wb binarymutant :)
<binarymutant> ty ty
<chris4585> binarymutant, wb, where'd you go?
<binarymutant> chris4585: NC, country enough not to have internet
<binarymutant> and in a month from now I won't have internet for I don't know how long
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-04
<wrst> wb binarymutant
<chris4585> oh, that sucks
<binarymutant> yeah but not really, I'm sure it'll just be around a month or so without it
<chris4585> ah, sometimes no internet can be good
<binarymutant> its ok to get away for awhile. My rss reader is way too full though :P
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: have you downloaded the gnomebuntu ?
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx is it really you?
<xTEMPLARx> i think so
 * xTEMPLARx shakes it off
<xTEMPLARx> and to answer your old question (however old it is/was), no i haven't downloaded "the gnomebuntu"
<xTEMPLARx> is that like saying "the wal-mart"?
<wrst> yes xTEMPLARx i think it is :)
<wrst> well don't bother its very "alpha"
<wrst> wehn i login i still have a login prompt and the fallback mode at least in a vm and I don't think i'm ready to put that on real metal
<xTEMPLARx> I think i'm with you from the standpoint of installing minimal and just installing what you want from there.  lol
<netritious> minimal is the new minimal requirement? mornin' locotn (still morning here anyway)
<netritious> I'm in favor of minimal + <packagemanager> install <whatyouwant>
<netritious> make me wonder, is there a distro that doesn't have a minimal install option in some form or another?
<netritious> *makes
<netritious> wb jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> hey netritious
<jfenn2199> how goes?
<netritious> all is well. still hoofin' it or did you recover your bike?
<jfenn2199> still hoofing it
<netritious> sux. I strongly dislike thieves.
<netritious> hope you get it back though.
<netritious> still learning C jfenn2199?
<jfenn2199> off and on always busy around the house
<wrst> hey hey netritious, jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> how goes wrst
<wrst> doing well jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> nice nice
<wrst> netritious: only distros i've used i suppose all have some option or another
<wrst> haven't really thought about it... now i want to start digging trhough all the install media i have... thanks!
<netritious> wrst: you're welcome! :) how's it goin' bud
<wrst> going good netritious, trying to get awake after the weekend, you?
<netritious> wrst: recovering as well...was a loooong weekend but a good one
<wrst> yep netritious i was smart enough to get to bed early last night so that helped
<xTEMPLARx> jfenn2199: you had a bike stolen?  bah!
<vychune> hey hey hey
<wrst> howdy vychune
<vychune> how you doing?
<wrst> good, hometime vychune!
<wrst> see you later
<vychune> o/
<vychune> be safe on the way!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-05
<jfenn2199> yeah xTEMPLARx typical memphis bs
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-06
<xTEMPLARx> ARGH
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: troubles?
<xTEMPLARx> desktop still crashing
<xTEMPLARx> no idea why
<wrst> x crashing or worse?
<xTEMPLARx> i mean it takes the whole thing down just like I'd hit CTRL-ALT-Backspace
<wrst> ahh
<xTEMPLARx> an instant POOF of the desktop
<xTEMPLARx> then lightDM loads
<wrst> that's not good!
<xTEMPLARx> and I can log right back in
<xTEMPLARx> no its not
<xTEMPLARx> especially when I lose work
<wrst> it doesn't save your work?
<wrst> :)
<wrst> sorry about to ask before you typed that
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> i must say i'm not real happy with using ubuntu and gnome shell
<wrst> its ok but not nearly as good as arch
<wrst> and i think i'm about to the point of dealing with the changes in arch so i can have the setup how i want it
<xTEMPLARx> lovin' you some arch, eh?
<xTEMPLARx> you gonna start hanging out in #arch-us-tn?
<xTEMPLARx> :P
<wrst> ha ha well i would like it if ubuntu would work l
<wrst> i have been having sound issues,sound just randomly quits for no reason
<wrst> sometimes i think ubuntu tweaks things to the point that they don't work as well as teh upstream packages
<xTEMPLARx> strange
<xTEMPLARx> YOU HUSH
<xTEMPLARx> they might hear you
<wrst> if its the truth its the truth, i can install arch all vanilla packages with my hardware, which i spec'd to work well with linux and I have absolutely no issues period
<wrst> and that's with a hack like me setting up every aspect of the system not the professionals
<wrst> i may give debian testing another shot
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> i need to establish a stable workstation
<xTEMPLARx> but I don't want to revert to lubuntu or the like
<wrst> going with the mini iso isn't bad
<wrst> but I always have some little silly issue with ubuntu it seems
<xTEMPLARx> Reckon i've been pretty lucky up till this
<xTEMPLARx> Heck, this machine started out with like 8.xx installed on it, and I've UPGRADED each time since
<xTEMPLARx> so I suppose I deserve some headaches
<wrst> i may give gnomebuntu or whatever the call it a try, but the thought of having to reinstall every six months pains me also
<wrst> that's impressive xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> I always lose stuff when I reinstall.  I'm going to have to go out of my way to establish a static /home partition going forward
<xTEMPLARx> probably even a separate drive
<wrst> i just cp my home directory before i reinstall
<wrst> but i keep everything but the bare essentials on a networked drive at home
<wrst> i don't trust a laptop with much
<wrst> too easy to drop
<wrst> destroy
<xTEMPLARx> true this
<xTEMPLARx> Heck, I should toy with doing an NFS directory on our filestorage box
<xTEMPLARx> cept I don't trust that either lol
<wrst> ha ha do you trust anyone?
<wrst> or anything? :)
 * xTEMPLARx looks around with squinted eyes... 
<xTEMPLARx> why?!  what have you heard?!
 * wrst takes taht as a no 
<wrst> ha ha xTEMPLARx
 * wrst goes to hunt down lunch
<xTEMPLARx> sounds like a plan
<wrst> chicken wings
<xTEMPLARx> ain't nuthin but a _______ ____ on a string
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> they were little wings
<wrst> maybe they haven't been drugged up before being processed
<xTEMPLARx> could be
<wrst> or they were horrendously drugged one???
 * wrst upgrades his laptop to quantal just to see what happens
<xTEMPLARx> tic toc tic toc
<xTEMPLARx> BOOM
<wrst> hmm i need to check it xTEMPLARx
<wrst> yep still installing
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-07
<netritious> meeting? I should've reminded myself to send the reminder
<netritious> wrst: you should have sent me a reminder to remind myself to remind the loco the meeting is tonight at 7:30/8:30pm cst/est
 * netritious smacks self with fish
<netritious> anyways, how's everybody?
<wrst> netritious: good, hey question on the meeting what would you think about doing that in the daytime seems like more activity then
<netritious> wrst: i guess we could have a meeting anytime. nothing says we can't meet during daylight hours
<wrst> netritious: i'm just thinking things are more active then just a thought not even a suggestion :)
<netritious> not to many seem to care about it. i think that would change if it became interesting, like it is in the daytime.
<wrst> netritious: agreed most of us at night are trying to do or get other things done and seems like we can all goof off at work :)
<netritious> haha true wrst
<wrst> :)
<cyberanger> goof off at work? never!
<cyberanger> could have sworn I sent an email out
 * cyberanger checks
<cyberanger> D'Oh, I did, but to the mailing list owner address (which comes back to me) not the list itself
<cyberanger> D'Oh, I did, but to the mailing list owner address (which comes back to me) not the list itself
<Unit193> So, any of you going for the RasPi 2?
<cyberanger> not quickly
<wrst> Unit193: i hope to get one
 * wrst loves sending irc messages days apart from the original question
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  lol
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: I have quantal on my laptop now
<xTEMPLARx> beta?
<xTEMPLARx> this BETA be good
<xTEMPLARx> amirite?!
 * xTEMPLARx listens to the crickets
<wrst> yes beta
<Svpernova09> >.>
<Svpernova09> the raspberry rev2 doesn't appear to have changed the one fundamental design flaw in the entire board.
<Svpernova09> cables EVERYWHERE
<Svpernova09> I'd welcome a slightly larger board just to get all the ports on 1 side.
<Svpernova09> or even 2 sides...
<Svpernova09> Mounting holes would be nice, but with no other changes (although the audio codec may be nice) I'm not worried that my rev1s are going to be outdated anytime soon.
<Svpernova09> And 3d Printed cases are so easy to come by, mounting holes aren't an issue for me.
<wrst> Svpernova09: kinda what i was thinking i'm looking forward to getting one either way
<Svpernova09> I've got two of them running atm. 1 is running Raspbmc in the bedroom so the wife can stream video from the media PC.
<Svpernova09> the 2nd is running a LAMP stack for my own poking and proding.
<xTEMPLARx> you use a raspberry device to /poke your facebook contacts?
<Svpernova09> oh no, I'm just doing some testing with load and max connections and such
<wrst> cool Svpernova09
<Svpernova09> At one point i had it running motion, the webcam app.
<Svpernova09> It would peg the CPU when something moved in the camera's field of vision though.
<xTEMPx> whee!
 * xTEMPx looks around
<xTEMPx> booooo
<wrst> xTEMPLAR1: wb
<xTEMPx> YAR
<xTEMPx> you cant have too many xtemplarxs
<wrst> that is debatable
<xTEMPx> =[
<wrst> we need to ask mrs xTEMPx :)
<xTEMPx> hey now whos side are you on?
<wrst> ha ha
 * xTEMPx likes this ipad app
<xTEMPx> for ssh
<xTEMPx> zaTelnet
<wrst> xTEMPx: if you had android you could irc just like your desktop :P
<wrst> it is nice to be able to SSH from mobile
<xTEMPx> android = meh to me
<xTEMPx> but im not desiring to spawn a debate =]
<wrst> ICS/Jellybean is pretty nice
<wrst> and not a billion dollars!
<wrst> and my wife has broken her ipaf screen twice!  cost as much to repair it as a nexus7 tablet cost new
<xTEMPLARx> I've had my ipad2 since it was released
<xTEMPLARx> no issues thus far
<xTEMPLARx> put it in a nice case
<xTEMPLARx> and i've taken care of it
<wrst> I hate debating xTEMPLARx.l ;)
<xTEMPLARx> still, the screen is tough
<xTEMPLARx> so I'm amazed she's broken one twice
<wrst> I'm on my phone so spelling is bad
<xTEMPLARx> i wont hold it against ya
<wrst> ipads are nice
<xTEMPLARx> wb average_guy
<average_guy> thanks mate,  everything good your way?
<xTEMPLARx> so far so good.  hopefully the same on your end :D
<average_guy> ah yes,  things are lovely here.  Doing some much need upgrades on several computers
<xTEMPLARx> very nice.  good luck :D
<Svpernova09> just spent 10 minutes banging away at php on why it couldn't find an updated package.
<Svpernova09> Then I remember.
<Svpernova09> ubuntu-10.04-lamp
<Svpernova09> I should probably upgrade.
<xTEMPLARx> hehe
<xTEMPLARx> prolly so
<Svpernova09> mysql-server really should be a dependency for phpmyadmin.
<xTEMPx> are we there yet?
<Svpernova09> 5 more minutes.
<cyberanger> think we're here, maybe we're over there, idk, I can't keep track anymore
<xTEMPx> im just glad to be wherever i am
<xTEMPLARx> http://i.imgur.com/PJZ1Y.jpg
<xTEMPLARx> who says I can't kill a channel?
<xTEMPLARx> post a picture and nobody says a word for 3 1/2 hours
<cyberanger> xTEMPLARx: that wasn't you, that was static discharge
<xTEMPLARx> ah so
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-08
<binarymutant> did anyone do the Arch fontconfig update yet?
<chris4585> binarymutant, yes
<binarymutant> did you have to link stuff?
<chris4585> sudo pacman -S --force fontconfig
<chris4585> do that, do not do pacman -Syyu --force
<binarymutant> I already upgraded, but the blog post starts talking about linking stuff...
<chris4585> I thought that it was going to be a pita but it was just that simple
<binarymutant> I don't want to link all those files by hand...
<binarymutant> http://www.archlinux.org/news/fontconfig-2101-update-manual-intervention-required/
<chris4585> hrmm, I didn't do all that jazz... I looked up the error and did pacman -S --force fontconfig and it seemed to work fine
<chris4585> I probably should have looked that up
<binarymutant> have you restarted since?
<chris4585> yeah
<binarymutant> the `ln -s ../conf.avail/XX-foo.conf
<binarymutant> ` would be annoying if I have to do it by hand
<binarymutant> cool. I guess I don't have to worry then
<chris4585> I guess, I haven't noticed anything bad happening
<binarymutant> cool
<binarymutant> thanks man :D
<chris4585> binarymutant, here is the source I used https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman#Q:_I_get_an_error_when_updating:_.22file_exists_in_filesystem.22.21
<binarymutant> ever since the /lib /usr/lib thing I've been checking the homepage for any issues
<chris4585> yeah, I probably should have and I guess its safe to remove those files in the first link?
<binarymutant> idk since you'
<binarymutant> ve already installed
<wrst> oh me chris4585 the -force option is supposedly the death of your system sometimes :)
<chris4585> well I looked up the error, and did what the wiki said and nothing bad happened
<binarymutant> dangit did I miss the meeting again?
<chris4585> there was a meeting?
<binarymutant> idk :/
<binarymutant> but I just realized it's friday
<wrst> binarymutant: no meeting there was talk of moving the time possible during the day when it seems people are more active however
<wrst> chris4585: yeah i doubt anything with fonts will hose anything :)
<chris4585> lol
<binarymutant> cool
<wrst> i have been running the beta of 12.10
<chris4585> with gnome?
<wrst> chris4585: yep, i started with a 12.04 netinstall iso or mini whatever they call it so i didn't pull in all the junk (unity) and upgraded yesterday
<chris4585> ah cool
<wrst> yeah its very sluggish however
<chris4585> I'm kind of experiencing the same thing, on liveusb though it was snappy but installed not so much
<chris4585> I think it is using the same drivers too
<wrst> yeah i don't require any proprietary drivers for everything to work
<wrst> be interesting how the final release is
<chris4585> I had a feeling this would eventually happen, but the vote results at the bottom kind of surprised me as I thought I was the only person who used liveusbs http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/its-official-the-ubuntu-livecd-is-dead?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<wrst> chris4585: is that really such a big deal now?
<chris4585> nope
<chris4585> I don't really care unless its like 4gbs or something
<wrst> I do like it being small
<wrst> yep chris4585 exactly what I was thinking
<chris4585> just surprised me by how many people used usb
<wrst> its so easy especially how easy Ubuntu makes it
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-09-09
<chris4585> wrst, yeah I usually do unetbootin, but it didn't work properly last time with my flash drive and arch or archbang
<chris4585> so I did the dd command instead and it worked
<cyberanger> dd if=/dev/wrongdevice of=/dev/randomsoundsthatmightbecursing
<cyberanger> chris4585: ^
<cyberanger> I love dd, but it's sorta like explosives, a powerful too, capable of opening doors (literally) but also has similarities to walking into a minefield
<chris4585> cyberanger, I double check with gparted before I use dd
<cyberanger> fdisk & mount for me
<wrst> chris4585: i'm back on arch fulltime again, i wanted to like my ubuntu install but man its just no comparison to arch and gnome
<chris4585> wrst, lol that didn't take long
<wrst> gnome-shell is just not good
<wrst> in ubuntu
<wrst> vanilla is mucho better
<wrst> and there's doesn't have much tweaking i'm not for sure what the deal is but its sluggish and well just blah
<cyberanger> wrst: no debian testing or sid?
<wrst> cyberanger: i have tried and really i always had little issues with stability that i don't have with arch
<wrst> i am running debian stable for a print server
 * cyberanger wonders what little issues, none I've had
<wrst> broken packages espeically with gnome
<cyberanger> ah, openbox, that's why
<cyberanger> plenty of GTK & Qt Regretablly, but minimal
<cyberanger> minimal use, zero issues
<cyberanger> time for work, again
<chris4585> sorry got distracted
<chris4585> yeah I think arch with gnome or anything else really is way more attractive... like somehow the combination is better
<chris4585> wrst, I've heard horror stories about using debian as a desktop and how unstable it can be, which blows my mind, specifically with compiz
<netritious> I haven't had any probs with debian and gnome...running that combo for almost a year now.
<wrst> netritious: running stable? i mean debian stable can't be beat
<netritious> wrst: yes, gnome2 and squeeze is fine. I don't use any plugins though (flash, java, etc.) so that may have something to do with it
<wrst> netritious: i'm using gnome-shell
<wrst> and with 3.0 it was spotty then going from 3.0 to 3.2 lots of brokenness and well its a testing distro so thats not  knock on it in the least
<netritious> wrst: I guess I'm old school...I still use gnome2 (gnome-panel on ubuntu)
<wrst> nah that's still gnome 3 just a differnt "shell" :)
<wrst> so you are new school
<wrst> or i think that's how that works?
<netritious> Hm, well I tried gnome-shell and it was terrible on the older hardware.
<wrst> oh yeah netritious its not for old hardware
<netritious> gnome-panel was installed simply because it was an upgrade from 10.04.
<wrst> agree 100%
<wrst> the gnome fallback mode is similar to that and you can make gnome shell act like a polished up version of gnome 2
<netritious> but that's still gnome3? gnome-panel on ubuntu 12.04?
<netritious> oic
<wrst> i think so i mean unity for all purposes is gnome 3 with a different shell
<wrst> i'm easily confused so could likely be wrong :)
<netritious> well it looks/works great on an old P4 2.4GHz, 1GB DDR, 30GB ATA33 HDD
<netritious> gnome-panel I mean
<netritious> I turned off /all/ of the effects
<wrst> yeah i think it is because if i remember reading somewhere about using it for those that don't like unity or gnome-shell
<wrst> if it were gnome 2 you would have a mix of gtk2 and3 but i think that works too
<netritious> it has a PCI nvidia MX4000 (newer PCI card) and using nouveau drivers (nothing restricted available)
<wrst> how does nouvaeu work for it?
<netritious> fine
<netritious> that wasn't always the case just a couple of years ago
<wrst> i haven't used them in a while well don't really have anything to use them on i might try on my dekstop sometime just to see how they are working now
<netritious> now on my debian wheezy it is gnome2 still, at least I'm pretty sure it is (looks like it lol)
<wrst> netritious: here is what i had read: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<wrst> i know gnome2 isn't being maintained now
<wrst> other than mate
<netritious> What about cinamon? Is that a gnome2 fork?
<wrst> cinamon is the linux mint gnome3 forkish thing
<wrst> which is really stupid IMO you coudl easily do what they did with extensions to gnome-shell and not forked but hey whatever makes them happy but i really don't like linux mint so i'm just bitter
<wrst> this looks handy: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/09/grub-customizer-30-released.html
<netritious> at least you're honest with yourself about it wrst :)
<wrst> well netritious its pretty obvious :)
<wrst> no need denying it
<chris4585> I do kind of like linux mint, but mostly just to use it as a base
<chris4585> it does everything ubuntu does but already has the things I actually want installed
<chris4585> the forking is a little dumb but whatever
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-04
<Omnifrog> http://i.imgur.com/ZRKprym.jpg
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-09-05
<Unit193> Heh, one tall, thin tree.
<Juzzy> that your bamboo?
<wrst> that would make a neat decoration come christmas
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-02
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-04
<Ubik> well, on that note, I suspicion I am no longer welcome here
<wrst> ? ok
<Omnifrog> not good at lurking
<wrst> ha ha evidently not Omnifrog :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-06
<Omnifrog> this is brilliant http://boingboing.net/2014/09/04/clever-ikea-ad-treats-print-as.html
<Omnifrog> hmm
<Omnifrog> scrolling to zoom in on this http://xkcd.com/1416/  in firefox causes KDE to crash on me
<Unit193> ...Somehow, that doesn't shock me.
<Unit193> CPU spikes on me if I get down far enough. :D
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: Lil ouch
<cyberanger> Lol thank you autocorrect
<average_guy> oh my, wrst what did you do to THAT guy?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-09-07
<Omnifrog> yeah, it just kicked me to a black screen with a couple lines of system messages for a bit before tty 7 got sent to a KDM (?) login screen
<Omnifrog> and only after a couple flicks of the mouse wheel
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-31
<bwmaker> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/aiforeveryone/mycroft-an-open-source-artificial-intelligence-for
<bwmaker> That looks like fun.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-04
<Juzzy> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3222526/Streams-whiskey-Lightning-destroys-Jim-Beam-factory-Kentucky-releasing-800-000-gallons-bourbon-lake-catches-fire-struck-Firenado.html
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-09-06
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog|laptop
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-05
<Omnifrog> *sigh*
<wrst> Hello omn
<wrst> Hello Omnifrog
 * wrst may be attempting to melt a raspberry pi
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> Omnifrog: hope the day has treated you well
<Omnifrog> yeah. family gathering. beer. bbq. Standard 3 day holiday weekend
<Omnifrog> how was your laborer day?
<Omnifrog> oh, also. I delivered my father-in-law his 14 year old formerly Win XP laptop now with more Ubuntu
<Omnifrog> :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-06
<Omnifrog> it wasnt hard to convince him to upgrade the paltry 512MB of memory it has
<Omnifrog> so he has 4BG of Ebay ram on the way
<Juzzy> hah that'll be beefy
<Juzzy> it's amazing what 4gb of ram and a 256gb ssd will do for an old system
<cyberanger> Anyone here use Digital Ocean?
 * Unit193 knows one at least, but was pretty sure minasota did at some point.
<cyberanger> they're starting to charge for snapshots.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-07
<Juzzy> ya most everyone does
<Unit193> "Most everyone" in here or where?
<cyberanger> Juzzy: if that includes you, and you have any snapshots, they're going to start charging (I got an email about it today)
<Juzzy> https://www.cloudorado.com/cloud_server_comparison.jsp
<Juzzy> most all cloud providers charge for snaps
<cyberanger> Oh yeah, and I get that, but digital ocean was an exception.
<Juzzy> ah
<Juzzy> i need to find a better cloud backup place to dump all my shiznits
<cyberanger> I'm planning to get into the VPS and Cloud Storage rackets shortly
<Unit193> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/06/adobe_reverses_decision_to_kill_npapi_flash_plugin_for_linux/
<cyberanger> Well, always have pepperflash and html5
<Juzzy> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yxjzsrk4k7kx6ye/Video%20Sep%2005%2C%206%2015%2007%20PM.mov?dl=0 - homemade m80 in a pool
<minasota> cyberanger: I received the same email, It said I would be charged an extra 0.17 a month.
<cyberanger> Yeah, it's not bad unless you really have a ton of large snapshots, It'll be $4.00 for me, but it's stuff I can try to thin out before then
<cyberanger> I'm thinking I saw my droplet have SeaBIOS with iPXE at boot once, using that I plan to boot into finnix and then I can just rsync it out to the laptop.
<cyberanger> I really am not using DO at the moment (I was in toronto, and really the only reason was my favourite radio station started doing geoip filtering. I've worked out a different way to fix it)
<wrst> I think I am going to be out .64 or something like that
<wrst> actually I need to upate my snapshot and delete a couple
<Juzzy> when i quit serverbeach i had a snap from an old ass vm from like 2013, I didn't know it was out there
<Juzzy> it was automatically done once a day, and when I deleted the server it didn't clean up and left one out there, I paid a few bucks for like 2-3 years before I realized
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-09
 * wrst looks around....
 * cyberanger sees wrst and waives
<wrst> cyberanger: had to retake that snapshot, it didn't like it when I shut it down :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-09-10
<Omnifrog> ok, I found a weird mushroom on the property the other day
<Omnifrog> never seen anything like it before
<Omnifrog> http://imgur.com/a/Q2TBc
<Omnifrog> it's not in my copy of the National Audubon Society field guide and the interwebs have yet to produce any answers
<cyberanger> That's not on Lupi's pizza, so don't taste test it
<Omnifrog> I spend a lot of time in the woods
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-09-09
<minasota> Anyone checked their credit score lately... I find it concerning that it seems most people are now accustomed to breaches and it's the "norm"
<minasota> Has Facebook ever had a data breach, just curious.
<cyberanger> Unfortunately it is now, in part becuase we've not really gone after anyone after Target (and OPM deserved it)
<cyberanger> Facebook hasn't admitted to a massive breach (targetted attacks on specific accounts being a different matter) MySpace and LinkedIn have.
<minasota> What about the yahoo breach
<minasota> And, why wait over a month (equifax) to announce? And why did some top execs do some shady trading of stocks after the breach?
<minasota> cyberanger: pm?
<cyberanger> Sure
<cyberanger> One of the firms looking into Equifax's breach is known for looking into state actors, I'm waiting for a possible twist in this story.
<minasota> So what's up man, get me up-to-date, still driving a truck?
<cyberanger> No, haven't been on the truck since Nov. Night shift factory work mostly, preparing for Irma too (Disaster Relief work, I'll be fine here in E. TN)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-09-04
<Omnifrog> minecraft. again
